# Honest to God!!!!!



## mickeyc (Sep 6, 2021)

Bicycles - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

36" Monster Cruiser Hydro Dip hundred dollar big face bill Candy painted 5 times,Gator seat,gator saddlebags,gator hand grips, Bluetooth amp, $3700 invested into this ( Beautiful Red Bone ) $1900...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 6, 2021)

I would use a different word than invested.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 6, 2021)

"Beautiful Redbone" 😂🤣🤣🤣🤣😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 6, 2021)

I was told that a "redbone" was a nickname for a Westindie woman.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 6, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1473524



I love that guys music


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

*PEOPLE ARE STRANGE*


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 6, 2021)

I like the Red Chain and the 36" frame size 👍


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2021)

Painted 5 times before he got it "right"?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

1motime said:


> Painted 5 times before he got it "right"?





Check it out! Lots of work went into that pos.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2021)

I couldn't see that on my phone. Now I get it!  Water film dip, candy coat, and cleared. That sections actually looks ok. Question is why?  Lots of money spent on the finish but it doesn't add up


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

1motime said:


> I couldn't see that on my phone. Now I get it!  Water film dip, candy coat, and cleared. That sections actually looks ok. Question is why?  Lots of money spent on the finish but it doesn't add up




Good question! Built for some kind of advertising deal or Show for the Weird?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2021)

Guy doesn't know the value of money. Might take a while to sell and find out


----------



## TCollen (Sep 11, 2021)

I think that's the ugliest bicycle I've ever seen.


----------

